# Relaxed Geometry bikes



## ellbaker (Apr 29, 2007)

Thinking about buying a "road" bike. I ride my knobby tired mountain bike on the pavement more than the dirt. I was steered to the Felt Z90 or Scott Speedster S40 at my LBS. I was very comfortable on the Felt in my ride around the parking lot. What other bikes have the relaxed geometry? Is it a sales gimmick or are the ride really more comfortable for a just turned 40 year old?


----------



## logansites (Jan 4, 2007)

specialized roubaix...giant ocr...

check 'em out


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Depending on your physique you may be able to get the bars where you want them without a "relaxed geometry" bike per se. You sound like you are looking to get the bars somewhere within 1" below or level with your saddle. Whether you can accomplish that has a lot to do with your basic measurements (cycling inseam, torso length, arm length, etc.). But in addition to the models noted above, the Trek Pilot is a relaxed type geometry.

I keep my bars pretty close to the saddle and I'm on a traditional road bike, so I'd say get measured and start talking and test riding at the LBS before narrowing down your list.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Z90 head angle is 72.5, right? That's not WAY slack...*

I'm not sure exactly what you're looking for, but what you're feeling might not be an effect of slack geometry. What is it you like about it.
. I read a review of the Z90 recently, and I think the head angle was 72.5 degrees, seat tube 73 or 74, depending on size. That's about typical touring bike geometry, or at least it was last time I went bike shopping--I haven't paid much attention lately. But the bar height isn't a function of those angles.
In any case, you shouldn't have a problem finding a laid-back bike. My Atlantis and Rambouillet are 72/72 and 73/72 respectively. Can't remember the Trek for sure, but I think it's 72 parallel as well


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Many of the modern bicycle makers vary the angles depending on the frame size. A fifty-one centimeter Time Edge frame, for example, has a 73.5 seat tube angle and a 71.5 head tube angle. The 55, 57 and 59 centimeter ones have 73 degree seat tubes and 73.5 head tubes. Yes, they slacken the seat tube and steepen the head tube as the frame size gets bigger.

Then there's Colnago, who don't publish their head tube angle because it's so slack it's embarrassing (often under 71). That hasn't stopped a lot of racers from doing well on them over the years, though. 

In other words, things aren't as straightforward as they seem when it comes to angles.


----------



## pappawheelly (Apr 24, 2007)

*other bikes*

I have also been looking into these bikes. 
There is the C'dale synapse, Giant ocr1 and as said before the trek pilot. The giant comes with clip on pedals. I have tested them all and find the pilot to fit me the best, but kind of had my hart set on the C'dale....decisions...decisions.


----------



## holland_patrick (Mar 28, 2007)

I got the felt Z70 and I'm very glad i did.. 


the other relaxed bike i tried and liked was the Kona Zing delux which was a FANTASIC bike i just didn't like the shop


----------

